# QWERTY to Heise Keyboard Remapper (For Windows)



## AndyK (Jun 1, 2010)

Hey Everybody, I recently took some inspiration from Lucas and made a QWERTY to Heise Keyboard Remapper for Windows. Lucas previously made one for Mac, you can find it here 

You can download this program here:
http://www.kungfoomanchu.com/z-creations/qwerty-to-heise.zip
Or from my website - http://www.kungfoomanchu.com/

It was created with Autohotkey with much help from their forum. 

You can probably guess how this program works, but basically you just type an alg as if you were solving the cube on Ryan Heise's cubesim and the proper notation comes out. It even turns something like R R into R2 and adds spaces between each turn. You may wonder how your survived without it.

A nice feature is that you can suspend the program at any time by pressing Ctrl+Alt+2.

Here is Lucas's keyboard layout to remind you what this puppy can do: 






It lets you type algs with no shift key and no annoyance, how great is that??!


----------



## riffz (Jun 2, 2010)

Cool. I don't solve simulators but for someone who does this would make typing out algs really fast.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 2, 2010)

R U R U R U R U y' U' L2 R2' 

Dude. This is awesome. Great job.


----------



## Feryll (Jun 2, 2010)

rickcube said:


> R U R U R U R U y' U' L2 R2'
> 
> Dude. This is awesome. Great job.



Sweet N-perm you got there.


----------



## Neo63 (Jun 2, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Jun 2, 2010)

Are you sure you typed that right?


----------

